# Wanted: Old frame



## montage (26 Apr 2009)

Looking for an old steel frame (doesn't have to be old or steel...but I have a tight budget) to build a fixed out of.

120mm distance between the dropouts would be nice,
horizontal/near horizontal dropouts are crucial,
I am 6'2, and ride a 58cm frame, so a frame close to this size would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Night Train (26 Apr 2009)

I have one of these:






Was going to do it up but if you are interested and a forum relay from Manchester can be sorted...
PM me if you want.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Apr 2009)

I thought it was a bit too cheeky to ask on here if anyone had a spare frame as I want to do a 'fixie' project too.... but apparently it's not! 

If anyone else has a spare frame I'd be very interested. I'm just shy of 6ft and ride a 56cm frame at the moment (whether it's the correct size for me is another matter, but it seems fine).

Cheers all.


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2009)

I don't think it's cheeky, I've now been given two frames via forums. What it means is that when I have spare kit etc, it'll be offered free to a good home. Karma man, what goes around comes around, like an extension of the book raffle idea.


----------



## montage (26 Apr 2009)

I wasn't asking to be given one....I'm interested in buying one!
Even I am not that cheeky! Night train, I am afraid Manchester is faaar to far away from the southern bowls of hampshire


----------



## Radius (26 Apr 2009)

I'm in the market for a frame for fixed too, similar size, I'm also 6'2"...if anyone has anything etc etc 

Let's all be 'cheeky' together


----------



## Night Train (26 Apr 2009)

Well, the frame is still there if anyone wants to have a look at it. Wouldn't say no to beer money if it is offered.


----------



## Radius (26 Apr 2009)

I'd like it but no idea how I'd get it to London! Would give beer money of course


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2009)

guys, I'll keep an eye out, and keep you in mind, old style I'd have thought you could both cope with anything from 58 to 62cm, but favouring the upper end of that scale.


----------



## Radius (26 Apr 2009)

Cheers A


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2009)

I have an old frame (Dawes Windsor) to give away, and am about 6' tall. 

_But_ the frame is slightly damaged - I had an out-of-line rear wheel for a while, and it rubbed against the chainstay (if that's what you call it). Also, I'm not entirely sure what the metal is - the exposed metal hasn't rusted like you'd expect of steel.

If it's of interest to any of you, let me know - I'm in Bucks. I can procure a photograph.


----------



## Night Train (27 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> I'd like it but no idea how I'd get it to London! Would give beer money of course


This is where a forum relay would be useful.

Anyone heading south from the NW?


----------



## montage (27 Apr 2009)

Srw...very kind of you indeed! Bucks = buckinghamshire?
Would love to take you up but alas, it is too far


----------



## FBOAB (27 Apr 2009)

Montage, I'd be willing to get it down to birmingham( and possible a bit further with beer fund assistance!) for you if that's any help.
BTW Any scrap steel frames, I'd be interested. I've got it in my head to build a 'bent and I fancy going the recycled route. I don't want to cut up any frames that would be of use to yous though.


----------



## montage (28 Apr 2009)

Afraid birmingham is still yonks away!
Problem is that I travel via bike or train...so it is either impossible or sodding expensive  .... thanks anyway


----------



## Night Train (28 Apr 2009)

Also you can look on your local FreeCycle website. If nothing is offered then you could put up a wanted message.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Apr 2009)

Hi Montage, 

My work colleague and I have been working on converting an old steel frame, 58cm, into a single speed commuter. Alas, we've diverted most of our funds to our own bikes so its not been paid full attention but is pretty much all complete. 

However, he is willing to sell the frame with brake calipers, unless you want the whole bike, for pretty much what he paid for, £35. Ill see if I can upload pictures on here unless you want me to email them to you. 

The rear drop out is currently 130mm, but being its a steel frame, it can be cold-forged into 120mm am sure. 

It is quite heavy, well, by my super light bikes standards, but we have nicked named it The Beast!


----------



## bonj2 (30 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Afraid birmingham is still yonks away!
> Problem is that I travel via bike or train...so it is either impossible or sodding expensive  .... thanks anyway



you can post a bike frame you know... wouldn't cost a lot


----------



## Joe24 (30 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hi Montage,
> 
> My work colleague and I have been working on converting an old steel frame, 58cm, into a single speed commuter. Alas, we've diverted most of our funds to our own bikes so its not been paid full attention but is pretty much all complete.
> 
> ...



If you go for this Montage, get a normal fixed rear hub thats 120, put 2.5mm/3mm spacers on either side and just bent the frame in. It will go down to 125/126 easy. Just make sure you have enough axle after, but you should have.


----------



## montage (8 May 2009)

Thanks for all the brilliant offers - but I spotted a steal on ebay  .... was very local collection aswell!

Hope all your little projects/frames get put to good use, and again thanks for all the kind help


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 May 2009)

montage said:


> Thanks for all the brilliant offers - but I spotted a steal on ebay  .... was very local collection aswell!
> 
> Hope all your little projects/frames get put to good use, and again thanks for all the kind help




Nice, how soon before you make a start...? I've got one week, and the bike's mine - hooray......wheelbuilding etc here I come!


----------



## montage (8 May 2009)

Unsure if I am going to make this one fixed to begin with.... All the gears are working so well that it seems a shame.... but I shall try and aquire fixed stuff whilst using this bike, then make the change whenever I can...


----------

